# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  I woke up

## McHouse

perasan dyomisi ebdomades alla sikwthika epitelous!!! anasana! ousiastika perasan oi imeres blepontas 2 ksenous kai leuko oiko kai milontas me atoma sto bipolardisorderconnect auta me kratisane. kserw tha mou pite siga re file 2,5 bdomades katathlipsi perases kai kati egine, alla pragmatika ypirxan wres pou ithela na kanw self harm kai milousa synexia me atoma apo to forum ta opoia efxaristw poly kai synexis baries skepseis. perasan omws 
to erwtima einai ... synexizw tin citaloprami sta 40mg?  :Smile: ))) 

sorry gia ta greenglish eimai apo to pc tis douleias

----------


## ΣωτηρηςΚ

siga re file 2,5 bdomades katathlipsi perases kai kati egine  :Smile:  :P
Καλωςήρθες!

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα ειναι να περιμενεις μπας κ επανελθει αν δεν το κανει μην επιβαρυνεις τον οργανισμο σου με φαρμακα

----------


## fantasy

Δεν είμαι γιατρός αλλά μην το δια κόψεις σίγουρα απότομα καθ ειδικά τώρα... ελπίζω τη δόση των 40mg να στην έχει δώσει γιατρός γιατί είναι περισσότερη απο την ενδεδειγμένη. Οτι και να κανεις μην κανείς του κεφαλιού σου  :Smile:

----------


## McHouse

to problima einai oti meta apo kapoia xronia tous giatrous tous kaneis oti theleis kai kanonizeis esy ti theleis na sou grapsoun to kserw dn einai swsto alla egw to kanw. me enan mono giatro mou eimai apolita eilikrinis aki me empisteuetai, profanws kai dn tha to kopsw maxairi ... telika to miwsa sta 20mg kai kratisa to wellbutrin sta 300mg alla pali niwthw na arxizw na anevainw pou einai kalo

----------


## fantasy

Ωραίος αυτά είναι πολύ ευχάριστα νέα  :Smile:  

'Οντως, αν και έχω μόλις 2 χρόνια εμπειρίας από φάρμακα (και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φύγουν από πάνω μου...), με την εμπειρία μαθαίνεις τη δόση που χρειάζεσαι. Απλά πρέπει να πάρεις και το ΟΚ από το γιατρό!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πραγματι, πολυ ευχαριστα νεα McHouse! Μετα τη μπορα παντα ερχεται το ουρανιο τοξο! Ολοι στον αγωνα ειμαστε, μην το βαζεις κατω!
Καλη συνεχεια κ καλο καλοκαιρι!  :Smile:

----------


## McHouse

hm... nai mono pou apo tote prolavan kai eginan polla... ekana ypomania ... stin korifwsi tis opoias mou eixe kolisei oti dn eimai dipolikos kai stamatisa ta panta kai odigithika se psyxwtiki mania kai twra eimai me 3 antipsyxwsika stin max dosi kai 2 statheropoiites kai me ola auta akoma se ypomania  :Smile:  pws akougonte ? to kalo einia oti ekana ntemi nosilia ousiastika kati san nosokomio imeras parakolouthisi. dn me niazei to oti eimai me tosa polla farmaka afou eimai pali se ypomania! auto me endiaferei emena! anw... i mania mania kratise 5 imeres mono me prolavane ousiastika nwris kai ola pigan kala.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι η υπομανια και η μανια McHouse.. ειλικρινα σου μιλαω, θα ηθελα για μια βδομαδα ενα ανεβασμα, αλλα δεν με αφηνουν τα φαρμακα.. οπως λεμε ''Θεος για μια εβδομαδα" (η ταινια!) εσενα απ ο,τι εχω καταλαβει γενικα δεν σε πιανουν τα φαρμακα και εισαι ''ανεβασμενος'' τυπος (διπολικη 1 μαλλον εχεις, ε?) ειναι πολυ κοντα οι 2 υπομανιες να προσεχεις! οντως το θεμα εχει ενα μηνα που το ανοιξες και εγω η γκαβη ημερομηνιες δεν κοιταω! οποτε λογικο να εχω χασει επεισοδια!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## McHouse

exw panther blood oxi apla dipoliki 1... hahahahhahahahahhahaha

----------


## masterridley

McHouse, έχεις δει το The Secret Life of the Manic Depressive με τον Stephen Fry;
Αν όχι, δέστο. Όντως πολλοί ηθοποιοί έχουν διπολική, όπως λέει και η υπογραφή σου.

----------


## McHouse

apo ekei einai parmeni i ypografi mou

----------

